# Air fresheners/ scents, or oils



## Mr.Spring and Mr.Cloud (Sep 10, 2021)

what kind of freshener are safe for my budgie to be / smell around?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You should never use chemical air fresheners around your budgies.

Dangers to Pet Birds

Dried and fresh herbs and spices are great to use.
Make sure you use only budgie safe herbs and spices and you can actually place dishes of them around your apartment. 
It won't hurt if the budgies decide to nibble on them and you'll have a nice fragrance instead of stale air. 

You can also simmer cinnamon, nutmeg, cloves and/or allspice in a bit of water which will make your home smell amazing.

Another thing you can try is taking an orange, poking holes in it and ****ing whole cloves into the holes. 
The fragrance will last a long time as the orange dries out.*


----------



## rudijay (Oct 13, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *You should never use chemical air fresheners around your budgies.
> 
> Dangers to Pet Birds
> 
> ...


An air purifier might be a good idea too?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

rudijay said:


> An air purifier might be a good idea too?


*There are many things to consider when buying an air-purifier and it's good to do as much research as possible to determine what one will best suit your needs.

When buying an air purifier, ensure you are careful to avoid any with ionizers as they are unsafe to use with your birds.
Electrostatic air purifiers Can produce secondary pollution such as ozone and other gases and I would recommend avoiding those as well.

HEPA is an acronym that stands for High Efficiency Particulate Air. This is a pleated filter that traps airborne particles as they pass through an air purifier. A true HEPA filter removes 99.97% of all particles that are 0.3 microns in size or larger. This is known as the HEPA standard.

I have the Honeywell 50250 (HEPA Air Purifier) which I run in my bedroom on the lowest setting 24/7.

Honeywell 50250 HEPA Air Purifier

The pre-filter is changed every three months.
(The unit has a light which comes on when it's time to change the filter)

The unit definitely clears a great deal of dust from the air in the room (as evidenced by the filter when it is changed)

Top HEPA Air Purifiers 2021
Top Choice for Pets*


----------

